# XM Covers Indy 500



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

XM Satellite Radio said it will broadcast The Indianapolis 500 Sunday. The Indy Racing League (IRL) IndyCar Series event will also be the debut of XM Satellite Radio's "Fast Cash Finish," a national promotion offering eligible motorsports fans the chance to share the rewards of victory with the No. 7 XM Satellite Radio IndyCar Series vehicle, driven by Bryan Herta.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Yes, but will the race be downlinked in XM HD?


----------



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

What is XM HD?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Nothing, Nick was joking asking will XM broadcast the Indy 500 in HD.


----------



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

Does anyone know why ABC did not broadcast Indy 500 in HD? I could not believe such a major even would be in SD.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Wasn't compelling content I guess.....


----------

